# Barn camera suggestions



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Were not looking for anything fancy but need at least two camera's Think these would work?
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Wireless-CCTV-Out ... 216wt_1139


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I bought a security cam from Harbor Freight tools.... because they are really close to me and they are really cheap! I spent about 40.00 with a coupon and got a camera that 
worked really good on a small TV I had from our camper... They also had more camera packs... like I said, they are REALLY cheap, but mine had a really nice, clear picture.. although it could have
had much better sound... I couldn't hear anything. 
So.... for what it's worth...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I just bought the Microsoft? Lifecam Cinema via Walmart online for $50. It's got a gorgeous wide angle, although I've only got it hooked up for a day or two so far, then a storm ruined my USB extension line and I'm waiting for a new one. I didn't get the audio part working, but havent been able to review the instructions yet...but it's definitely got my vote!! :greengrin:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I went and looked at the one you posted about and just couldn't turn down that kind of deal, so it will be here in about 10 days hopefully everyone doesn't go before then, but at least I will have one in the barn at all times and one above my front door looking across the yard so no one can come up here without us knowing. We have been having issues with tools disappearing. anyhow I will let you know how I like it, we had to do something we have missed all of the births so far this year and don't want it to happen that way next year or even later on this year.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Keep me posted how it work's!!! I thought it was a good deal too, we want one for the barn and one to look out tword's the north pasture to be on coyote look-out!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Just please note with the seller in your link, if the cam doesn't work for you, you have to pay return shipping. So you might definitely want to see how it works for *newmama30+*.

Here is my info:
*GE 45231 Deluxe MicroCam Wired Color Security Video Camera with Night Vision, Black*
*Product Features *
Includes color camera, AC adapter and 60-Feet cable 
Camera features night vision technology for low or no light viewing 
Plugs in to most TVs and video security systems with A/V inputs 
For indoor or outdoor use 
Wall or desk mount

http://www.amazon.com/45231-Deluxe-Micr ... 490&sr=8-1

http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-MicroCam-W ... n/10258350

The cam does have audio too.
I have found the color intensity depends on the lighting. 
This is what I see on my tv with various lighting conditions in the barn. The line you see in the last pic was not on my tv, it only shows in the pic. [attachment=0:13gaurs9]tn_HPIM4686.JPG[/attachment:13gaurs9]


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well the carmeras came in the mail yesterday, don't think I would recommend them the reception is down right horrible, and they are absolutly tiny, like the babysitter cam that you would hide in a teddy bear or something, but they do have a wide view and are in color, if I can get the one in front of the house to work i will post on if it has to do with distance or wall on the reception


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well shuck's!!!


----------

